# Good sites to buy secondhand gear?



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2019)

I’m just wondering if anyone can recommend any websites/online shops that sell secondhand gear? Obviously there’s EBay and Amazon etc but just wondering about any USA shops? I’m on the hunt for some new headphones 

Thanks

Jono


----------



## paularthur (Oct 1, 2019)

reverb?


----------



## jneebz (Oct 1, 2019)

+1 Reverb.com


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2019)

I shall give it ago! Thanks


----------



## jneebz (Oct 1, 2019)

Careful....serious GAS warning.....


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Careful....serious GAS warning.....



Always have GAS! 

Currently without monitors so purely working on headphones so it's time to get something decent! Reverb is a good site after an initial look around!


----------



## jneebz (Oct 1, 2019)

...cough....cough....FOCAL....cough.....cough .


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2019)

jneebz said:


> ...cough....cough....FOCAL....cough.....cough .



Getting a pair of Audeze LCD-X.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 1, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Getting a pair of Audeze LCD-X.


Oh gotcha! Thought you were getting near-fields. AND DAAAAAAAMN those headphones look like Ferraris man!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Oh gotcha! Thought you were getting near-fields. AND DAAAAAAAMN those headphones look like Ferraris man!



I've left most of my equipment back in the UK which is why I have to work on headphones. The LCD-X headphones are incredible. They blew my mind trying a pair recently and there's no going back to dogs brown now!


----------



## ironbut (Oct 1, 2019)

I think your best shot at finding a pair of LCD-x's is going to be on Head-Fi
Put a WTB (want to buy) request after registration.
If you do a "search this forum" I'm sure you'll find lots of past sales.








Headphones for Sale / Trade


This forum area is now closed. Please visit Head-Fi Classifieds to buy, sell, and trade your gear! We've announced our new Head-Fi Classifieds area! Click here for details! Classified Rules and Guidelines | Gear For Sale and Trade FAQ | &nbsp...




www.head-fi.org


----------



## ironbut (Oct 1, 2019)

Also, check with Vintage King. They sell them and they might have a demo pair at one of their stores.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2019)

ironbut said:


> I think your best shot at find a pair of LCD-x's is going to be on Head-Fi
> Put a WTB (want to buy) request after registration.
> If you do a "search this forum" I'm sure you'll find lots of past sales.
> 
> ...



I'll check them both out. Thanks! I've found a pair for $900 (new) with Hardcase. I'm thinking that's a good price.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2019)

Ended up buying a pair (new) and with Hardcase for $850! Can't wait till Friday for the delivery! Finally, a real pair of headphones!

Thanks for the online store recommendations! Very useful and now bookmarked!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 2, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Ended up buying a pair (new) and with Hardcase for $850! Can't wait till Friday for the delivery! Finally, a real pair of headphones!
> 
> Thanks for the online store recommendations! Very useful and now bookmarked!




That's actually a very good price,who did you buy it from?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> That's actually a very good price,who did you buy it from?



I got kind of lucky and it was a private sale from someone I messaged initially via Ebay. So stoked to have a pair! So sick to death of using painfully bright ATH-M50s (the only pair of cans I took out to USA with me).

Next piece of gear I'm going to buy is a UA Apollo Twin Quad Mk2.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 2, 2019)

I guess playing drums for years and probably(definitely)blowing out my high frequency hearing has an added benefit!
I have 2 pairs of ATH-M50s,for my old battered ears they sound great!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> I guess playing drums for years and probably(definitely)blowing out my high frequency hearing has an added benefit!



Haha!


----------

